# Alfine: diff between 500 and 501 labeled hubs?



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

My subject is my question... Just curious what the differences are, and if there is a reason to get one over the other.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

hei,

Shimano tech tips say:

"Roller clutches are used in place of pawls to reduce
noise. The new hubs are now almost completely silent, there is
only a ratcheting noise when backpedaling.
There is also a new torque
limiter which will make it harder to damage the hub
with too much pressure from the pedals."

SG-S500 A-type use 2 roller clutch, and SG-S500 B-type & SG-S501 3 roller clutch.
How to identify A & B type ? 
A-type is SG-S500 and B-type is labeled SG-S500

I use both hubs, older A-type 500 and new 501.
501 is more silent and gear engaging is maybe tiny bit faster.
But no big difference between hubs.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

irrah said:


> How to identify A & B type ?
> A-type is SG-S500 and B-type is labeled SG-S500


Thanks for the info, but you lost me with this part!


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

irrah said:


> :thumbsup:


That is hilariously not obvious without that pict.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Seriously? An underline. That, right there, is a perfect example of Shimano trying to be sneaky and prevent the consumer from asking any questions of the dealer.


----------



## SnakeCharmer (Sep 23, 2005)

*That's good info, Thanks. I'm thinking of using the*

501 instead of SS on the steeper rides here in the east bay hills. A different gear or 2 would be nice on the grades of 20 to 35 %. 
Does the 501 handle SS type riding style?



irrah said:


> hei,
> 
> Shimano tech tips say:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

SnakeCharmer said:


> 501 instead of SS on the steeper rides here in the east bay hills. A different gear or 2 would be nice on the grades of 20 to 35 %.
> Does the 501 handle SS type riding style?


Who cares? You need to be the guinea pig anyway. Place your order!


----------

